# AWD Picture Thread



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

Everyone LOVE's pics...mk1's get a pic thread, Audi's get pic threads, why cant syncro/ awd cars get a pic thread?

Heres mine

Syncro setup from a passat,built 2.0l 16v turbo,any questions feel free to ask.










Now post them pics up


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

There is my floor from my corrado 









the engine bay


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*random*















































Passat G60 Syncro floor:











other:






































ALH TDI + Syncro trans:





































-Dave


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

toy_vw said:


> Syncro setup from a passat,built 2.0l 16v turbo,any questions feel free to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This idea never crossed my mind, I could have gone this way instead on pouring $$$ to do my MK4. :banghead: Anyone interested in a Stg 3 VF R32 AWD conversion?:facepalm:


----------



## SlantSix (Apr 16, 2003)

My G III syncro. 2.9l Vr6 + 75hp Nos. Brembos at front, 17" OZ wheels etc...


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

atoson said:


> This idea never crossed my mind, I could have gone this way instead on pouring $$$ to do my MK4. :banghead: Anyone interested in a Stg 3 VF R32 AWD conversion?:facepalm:


ya it works pretty good...especially in an a1 chassis...
glad to see the thread is slowly waking up


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

here is my haldex swapped mk4 gti
:beer:


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

Your car is sick!


----------



## madness maker (Apr 29, 2002)

few shots of my mk1 2.5t haldex 02m....


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

serious


----------



## 92VW (Nov 25, 2005)

............................................holy ****


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

Serious envy


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

wow, extensive


----------



## madness maker (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks, more details and somewhat of a build thread when i get time to work on it more..


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

My mk2 90 1.8T syncro, soon to be 2.0t haldex converted I hope.





































I would like some more info on that 2.5 mk1 as well!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

92VW said:


> ............................................holy ****


YOU SAID IT!!! :laugh:


----------



## DutchWilco (Jul 14, 2011)

Some pics from my own Golf mk2 4MOTION


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

PSS9 Bilsteins coilover with H&R 600lbs springs


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## StewieGriffin (Jul 9, 2005)

Anyone have any shots of the rear diff additional mount? Im putting a Haldex setup in my car that was modified using Passat Syncro beam and brackets, but Ive got the Rallye floor and tank...Doin some fit up I dont think the Passat rear support that carries the rear mount will work (and I think the mod done was poor choice as its solid). But I have no reference to how the rear mount works in the Passat and I have a vague knowledge of the mount being to structure on the body on the Mk2 Syncros. Just trying to figure out a good way to rubber mount the rear but I want an understanding of what was originally done for the rear mount.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

StewieGriffin said:


> Anyone have any shots of the rear diff additional mount? Im putting a Haldex setup in my car that was modified using Passat Syncro beam and brackets, but Ive got the Rallye floor and tank...Doin some fit up I dont think the Passat rear support that carries the rear mount will work (and I think the mod done was poor choice as its solid).


not needed.


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

Awesome build really look forward to seeing the car once it is finished :thumbup: :thumbup:

Bill




madness maker said:


> few shots of my mk1 2.5t haldex 02m....


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Anyone have pics from mk4 02M mount on a mk2/3 ?


----------



## akauf (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)




----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I have heard the frame rails on mk2/3 platform aren't strong enough to mount an engine with the Mk4 mounting methods.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

A friend of mine have been driving with the mount on the frame since 2009 on a 645whp VRT dragcar. No issues. 

This is my old setup:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> A friend of mine have been driving with the mount on the frame since 2009 on a 645whp VRT dragcar. No issues.


 Did he do any significant reinforcement to the frame rails or just weld on some plates to mount too ?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

ejg3855 said:


> Did he do any significant reinforcement to the frame rails or just weld on some plates to mount too ?


 Same as me. Welded on plates. And welded it with alot off support all around. 
But I defently see your point. Its not the thickest steel the frame is made off. 
Its in my opinion better than the "standard" 02M/02Q" mount that I used to have. As you can see in the pics.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Same as me. Welded on plates. And welded it with alot off support all around.
> But I defently see your point. Its not the thickest steel the frame is made off.
> Its in my opinion better than the "standard" 02M/02Q" mount that I used to have. As you can see in the pics.


 after seeing your pictures I am more worried about the standard 02M mounting methods. just looking for others that have gone the welded route.

Sent from my phone forgive auto correct errors


----------



## give_it_to_dem (Jan 28, 2005)

24V GLI with AWD Swap:


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

:beer: i am really impressed


----------



## tuntsfaah (Apr 2, 2007)

fouckhest said:


> here is my haldex swapped mk4 gti
> :beer:


This is ultimately what I want to do, but with a MKIV GLI (1.8T version). Do you have any tips, or how can I determine if I can fuse like an B6 Audi USP with my GLI?


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

here is what >800 AWHP 4cyl power looks like launching for world record low 9 second pass @ >153 mph! launched with 15 psi boost and 1.6G acceleration.

quickest and fastest Audi Quattro 1/4 mile car in N America, and also quickest and fastest 4cyl Quattro drag car in the entire world.

using a custom geared Par-Engineering dogbox, welded center diff and Wavetrac front diff, with locked factory rear diff. custom axles, stock driveline. 0-60 in 2.3 sec. 60-130 in 4.9 sec.

best to date is 9.34 and 153.84 and 1.400 60'.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

tuntsfaah said:


> This is ultimately what I want to do, but with a MKIV GLI (1.8T version). Do you have any tips, or how can I determine if I can fuse like an B6 Audi USP with my GLI?


 Not a chance. A lot easier to just get a rear end from a MK1 TT / R32, cut out your rear floor plan and convert it to Haldex. 

If you wanted to do quattro everything would be custom, as well as the engine would need to be mounted longitudinally.


----------



## abf16vt (Dec 27, 2009)

*9 sec audi*

I do believe that 16Vampir has the fastest time at 8.6 sec. Mk2 golf 1.8 16v turbo awd.


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

I did the awd conversion this passed summer to my 06' VW Passat 2.0T. The conversion was pretty straight forward, no cutting involved accept for cutting a hole to except the 2nd fuel sender unit under driver side rear seat. Here are some pic:










New Audi S3 aluminum rear subframe attached to 3.6 Passat 4motion rear diff:


















New awd Passat 3.6 motion gas tank:


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

That is so sick. Any more info on that swap?


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Here is my thread on the swap:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5630980-4Motion-Project-Begins


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

Add my newest build...

Was a 16v turbo syncro

New build will be 2.7 tt Quattro


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

toy_vw said:


> add my newest build...
> 
> Was a 16v turbo syncro
> 
> new build will be 2.7 tt quattro


i'm gonna like this one!


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Some pics of my car


----------



## Bearvr6 (Feb 19, 2008)

*I kill hondas for fun !!*

Nice Raddo what gas tank or fuel cell did you use ?


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Bearvr6 said:


> Nice Raddo what gas tank or fuel cell did you use ?


It was a custom made one from JAZ, but there really is nothing special about it. They said they could build one to my specs for the same price as one of there productin ones, so I gave them my specs and they made it.


----------



## Bearvr6 (Feb 19, 2008)

*I kill hondas for fun !!*



raddo said:


> It was a custom made one from JAZ, but there really is nothing special about it. They said they could build one to my specs for the same price as one of there productin ones, so I gave them my specs and they made it.




Thats kool can you PM me there contact info ? Im doin my awd swap in my mk2 gli so the rear ends are pretty much the same so if possible can you send me pic's of how yours is mounted so i can see if thats the setup im looking to do on mine. You can send them to my cell if you have any? 646-453-6708 :beer:


----------



## Hellenic Vanagon (Aug 3, 2010)

*syncro b35i on sand*


----------



## Dave20v (Nov 25, 2014)

A picture of my project, vw mk1 haldex convertion...


----------

